# Photo Help?



## EBorraga (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been truly messing around with the new camera for the past few days. Here are some of the latest pics. ALL COMMENTS ACCEPTED and any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 21, 2010)

The first 2 look good, but the third looks like the white balance should be adjusted.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 21, 2010)

glycerine said:


> The first 2 look good, but the third looks like the white balance should be adjusted.



I agree,  what white balance setting are you using?


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 21, 2010)

Ken, was messing around with the white balance. Just wanted to change some stuff to see what the results looked like. The first 2 were set on flurescent. the 3rd was set on incadescent. Just trying to get feedback.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 23, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Ken, was messing around with the white balance. Just wanted to change some stuff to see what the results looked like. The first 2 were set on flurescent. the 3rd was set on incadescent. Just trying to get feedback.




That's the type of light wave.   Depending on the camera you should be able to set custom white balance. For this you should use the program option on cameras not 'auto'.   For instance on my camera, a fairly cheap point and shoot. (cannon sd1200IS)  I setup my light box, set my camera to self program.  Then I go to evaluate white balance, at this point I set the camera in the box with lights on and 'set' my balance by taking a shot.   

Now technically you can make your own little piece of paper that you use to set balance, or buy a balance sheet but I find just taking the shot in my own box works fine. 

Here is a video on it as well -- really simple.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9mDACdNQl8


----------

